# Background Image



## y2s82 (Dec 24, 2010)

For some time, I've been trying to find a background image for the desktop that's related to FreeBSD.  There are definitely good ones out there, but i just kept getting the feeling that the whole collection seemed bit lacking, deserving more for such a superb contender in the OS world.  
Well, one day I got bored and desperate enough to make one.  I'm far from artistic, horribly awkward-looking stick men being my best piece, so of course it didn't come out right, but I don't mind it and have decided to share in case someone takes fancy on it   What's more, I'd hope there are others like me out there who just wanted to make another wallpaper.  If you have, or know someone who have, please post yours here, too.  If I'm at all lucky, perhaps we'll get a whole fresh batch of background images for others to stare at   In the mean time, here's mine 

here


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice (I think red color might look better)
Here's my 2 cents:
http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/Artwork/wallpapers/

btw, have you seen this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=403&highlight=artwork
?
Some nice links there

EDIT:
Just noticed, that on my server all wallpapers are same size for some reason. (hmm, i wonder how did that happen)
I will upload correct wallpapers in few minutes.


----------



## rbelk (Dec 24, 2010)

Y2s82, I try to keep up with FreeBSD wallpapers and put them on my Wallpaper Site. I hope you find some that you like.


----------



## ckester (Dec 24, 2010)

rbelk,

Dunno if it's good enough for your collection, but here's my wallpaper:





A simple gradient fill with the FreeBSD logo superimposed.  I tried to get the gradient to correspond to the highlighting on the daemon.  A lot of wallpapers don't pay attention to the implied light source, and I think it ruins the effect.

Unlike most people it seems, I like light backgrounds.  I also like the way the khaki or bamboo-ish greenish-yellow brings out the red of the stylized daemon.  

But as they say, there's no sense in arguing about taste.


----------



## rbelk (Dec 24, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> rbelk,
> 
> Dunno if it's good enough for your collection, but here's my wallpaper:
> 
> ...



Thanks Ckester, it has been uploaded. Anyone can subscribe to the RSS feed on the right side of the web page page and receive updates when I upload new Wallpapers.


----------



## y2s82 (Dec 25, 2010)

This IS Chrstimas!   Thanks a bunch guys.
Thanks for showing me the links to the previous posts.  Some I've seen before, but some were new 
It's great to see that our beloved OS is getting some attention   I feel like going and making some more hmmm   Maybe in red, like killasmurf86 suggested


----------

